# [MPLAYER] Mostrar subtítulos (cerrado)

## galidor

Hola compañeros, estoy intentando ver la serie IT CROWD y me he encontrado los subtítulos para los dos primeros capítulos en archivos STR, el caso es que no sé cómo hacer para que se muestren con el MPLAYER. He leido por ahí que dándole el mismo nombre al archivos STR que al AVI se muestran automáticamente pero no me funciona.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda de antemano.

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Si los pones con el mismo nombre que el vídeo a excepción de la extensión mplayer te carga automáticamente los subtítulos. Por ejemplo, si el vídeo es video.avi, renombra los subtítulos a video.srt y listo.

También puedes abrirlos con el botón derecho sobre la pantalla del vídeo y eligiendo "abrir->cargar subtítulos".

Y por ultimo, si no quieres renombrar los archivos, puedes lanzar mplayer con el parámetro  -sub-fuzziness 1 (o añadirlo a /etc/mplayer.conf) para que te cargue todos los subs que contengan el nombre de la película o con -sub-fuzziness 2 

para que te cargue todos los subs del directorio (ojo si tienes más de uno  :Wink: ).

Para aumentar/reducir el tamaño de los subtítulos en mplayer, se hace con la opción dubfont-text-scale. Por ejemplo, para aumentarlo, añade en ~/.mplayer/config la linea:

dubfont-text-scale=100

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## galidor

Es curioso, dándole el mismo nombre a los subtítulos que al video y poniendo a los dos en la misma ruta no funciona.

La opción que me comentas no está en mi mplayer:

```
galidor @ Shawn Desktop $ mplayer -vo gl -sub

-sub                 -subcp               -subfont-outline

-sub-bg-alpha        -subdelay            -subfont-text-scale

-sub-bg-color        -subfile             -subfps

-sub-demuxer         -subfont-autoscale   -subpos

-sub-no-text-pp      -subfont-blur        -subwidth

-subalign            -subfont-encoding

-subcc               -subfont-osd-scale

```

Yo trabajo con AMD64 y compilé el mplayer con las siguientes USE:

```
root @ Shawn ~ # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="aac alsa cdparanoia cpudetection directfb dts dvd dvdread encode fbcon gif jpeg lzo mad matroska nvidia opengl png samba truetype unicode vorbis xv xvid -X -aalib -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -custom-cflags -debug -dga -doc -dv -dvb -edl -esd -ggi -gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -matrox -musepack -nas -openal -oss -rtc -sdl -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xvmc" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Tengo esa versión porque versiones posteriores me dan problemas con ALSA.

¿Me falta algún USE? Alguna recomendación?

GRACIAS por la rápida respuesta Stolz

----------

## Stolz

 *galidor wrote:*   

> La opción que me comentas no está en mi mplayer

 

Pruebala que aunque no aparezca, existe y funciona  :Wink: 

 *galidor wrote:*   

> Tengo esa versión porque versiones posteriores me dan problemas con ALSA.

 

Si te refieres a problemas de rendimiento, prueba añadiendo la opción srate=48000 a tu archivo de configuración. A mi me los solucionó (no recuerdo quien me dijo la solución en el foro para darle créditos, pero gracias seas quien sea)

 *galidor wrote:*   

> ¿Me falta algún USE?

 

Eso solo te lo puedes contestar tu mismo. Como sabes las USE son algo personal y dependen de los gustos/necesidades de cada usuario. Si quieres saber para que sirve cada una de las use de mplayer, ejecuta # equery uses mplayer  (equery pertenece al paquete app-portage/gentoolkit)

 *galidor wrote:*   

> Alguna recomendación?

 

Si quieres poder reproducir vídeos codificados con codecs de 32 bits propietarios (.mov, .wmv, .asf,...) puedes probar el paquete mplayer-bin (disponible en portage). mplayer-bin y mplayer normal (compilado) pueden convivir en el mismo sistema tranquilamente, no es necesario prescindir de uno para tener el otro.

 *galidor wrote:*   

> GRACIAS por la rápida respuesta Stolz

 

De nada. Si tienes más dudas ya sabes, aunque yo soy más de Xine que de Mplayer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexlm78

Para agregarle un subtitulo a una video, sea cual sea el formato, preferencia str, solo agrega el paramentro -sub

```
$ mplayer video.avi -sub subtitulo.str
```

y listo, esto lo hace

Saluditos.

----------

## galidor

Pues mañana con algo de tiempo lo provaré todo y comentaré los resultados.

Gracias a ambos.

----------

## kabutor

Prueba a pulsar la O cuando tengas abierto mplayer, varias veces, y te tiene que salir el HUD que te dice el tiempo que te queda etc.. si no sale eso a mi me paso una vez creo recordar que era problema de las fuentes de letra definidas en el mplayer.conf.

----------

## galidor

OK, ya veo los subtítulos. Al final he instalado mplayer-bin por probar y parece que se porta mejor que el compilado para 64bits en mi sistema.

Con mplayer-bin he logrado ver los subtitulos en formato STR con la opción -sub.

Ahora lo que me ocurre es que los subtítulos aparecen en una fuente pequeñica pequeñica...  :Sad:  y si me tumbo en la cama a ver la peli no los leo ni de coña.

Muy agradecido por vuestras respuestas,

Sergio.

----------

## Stolz

 *galidor wrote:*   

> Ahora lo que me ocurre es que los subtítulos aparecen en una fuente pequeñica pequeñica...  y si me tumbo en la cama a ver la peli no los leo ni de coña.

 

Al final de mi primer mensaje mencioné como solucionar eso  :Wink: .

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## galidor

Mmmmmm... he probado lo que comentas Stolz y cuando ejecuto el mplayer-bin me dice lo siguiente en una de las líneas y no cambian de tamaño los subs.

```
Warning unknown option dubfont-text-scale at line 4

```

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Disculpa, cometí un error al escribirlo. Es subfont-text-scale no dubfont-text-scale.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## galidor

Ya lo he modificado y el efecto es nulo, ya no se queja al ejecutar mplayer-bin pero los subtítulos no cambian de tamaño, ¿tendrá algo que ver con la fuente?

Gracias de nuevo y saludos.

----------

## artic

Yo los cargo en el gmplayer ,en abrir y cargar subtitulos,y funciona genial.

Salu2

----------

## iarwain

galidor,

si quieres fuentes más grandes:

1-Bájate el paquete "Arial - Western (ISO 8859-1) (4 sizes)" de la página oficial de MPlayer.

2-Descomprímelo (tar jxpvf) y te creará 4 directorios con fuentes en tamaños varios (14,18,24,28). Si por ejemplo lo quieres de tamaño 18:

```
cp font-arial-18-iso-8859-1/* ~/.mplayer/font/
```

Si no existe el directorio font dentro de ~/.mplayer, créalo.

Un saludo.

----------

## galidor

GENIAL!!! Ya funciona todo tal y como me gusta!

Mil gracias a todos.

Saludos.

----------

